# backbone



## galdasc (1. März 2002)

hi there

kann mir jemand ma erklärn, was ein "normales" backbone, ein collapsed backbone und ein distributed bb ist und wo man sie verwendet (für was). und wo wir grad dabei sind, was ist FDDI???

also

schonmal danke, nä

#cu#


----------



## NeoX (2. März 2002)

*...*

also fddi ist eine ring technilogy die oftmals als bckbone benutzt wurde.
fddi besteht aus 2 glasfaserkabeln die allerdings "nur" 100mbits schaffen.


----------



## galdasc (8. März 2002)

danke für deine antwort


aber weis denn keiner was die bb bedeuten??? oder ist die frage zu blöd?


thx

#cu#


----------

